# Starcraft: Broodwar?



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Well since there is a COD4 thread, does anyone play starcraft broodwar on battle.net?

I've been hopelessly addicted to the game for the last 8 years or so.

My user name is Zapins on US East server.

Anyone play?


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

I used to play awhile back.
Lots of people stop playing and there isn't any good maps anymore.


----------



## queijoman (Jun 23, 2008)

I don't play much on battle.net. I usually get my butt kicked.


----------



## looking4roselines (May 10, 2008)

Arent they doing beta testing for SCII? I will play a few games with you once II is out.

How about a few rounds of dota? I still play this every now and then when I have time to kill.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yeah, SC2 is supposed to come out in 2010 the first half. Ugh... delayed again!!

I've never played dota though. Whats that one about?


----------



## looking4roselines (May 10, 2008)

dota is one of the most popular custom map of WarCraft 3. People (they're not very tolerant of newbies) have been playing this map since 2002 with new versions every 2-3 months?

I cant wait for SC2!! I missed the blizzcon competitions for this one...


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

feel free to taunt me about my cluelessness, but isn't Starcraft a 15 year old game? I remember playing it over a decade ago in the mid to late 90's on battle.net . Is broodwars relatively new??


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

15 YEAR OLD'S GAME!? WELL SIR I'LL HAVE YOU KNOW....

lol yea it is an old game, but most people who play it aren't 15, they are 20-30. Broodwar is the expansion pack for starcraft, I think it came out quite soon after the original starcraft came out, not as many people play the original as the expansion because in the expansion you have new units that make the game more complicated/fun.

I can't wait until Starcraft 2 comes out...


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

lol, no no no - not a 15 year old's game 

I'm quite sure it was 15 years ago that I used to play it - I was older than 15 at the time


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

sorry that im hijacking this thread but does anyone play runescape? i have a level 79 account with 82 wc and 72 minning and full sara. I am lloking to trade for some plants or equipment.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

lol! What a great idea! Trade in game stuff for plants! My cousin plays it, but not me. I play Aion, and Kalonline.


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

lol.... i guess its smart. But no one wants to trade. The account was a beast.


----------

